# Give away 1 1st Class Upgrade/2 Club Acela-First class lounge coupons.



## Trainut (Jan 1, 2010)

I have 2 single day passes to Club Acela, and 1 One Class Upgrade coupons. They expire

2/28/2010. I would like to give them away to anyone who will use them.

Send me a PM and I will send them to the first one that contacts me, but please use them.

Trainut


----------



## frugalist (Jan 1, 2010)

Trainut said:


> I have 2 single day passes to Club Acela, and 1 One Class Upgrade coupons. They expire2/28/2010. I would like to give them away to anyone who will use them.
> 
> Send me a PM and I will send them to the first one that contacts me, but please use them.
> 
> Trainut


I can't use them by the expiration date, so I'm not asking for them. But I just wanted to say this is a very nice offer on your part. A great way to start the new year. Hope you have a great 2010 and all your signals are green.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 1, 2010)

Having done the same since I live so far from the NEC, and we have so few trains and no lounges down this way, it's anice gesture, Happy New Year! Happy traveling!


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 1, 2010)

frugalist said:


> Trainut said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 single day passes to Club Acela, and 1 One Class Upgrade coupons. They expire2/28/2010. I would like to give them away to anyone who will use them.
> ...





jimhudson said:


> Having done the same since I live so far from the NEC, and we have so few trains and no lounges down this way, it's anice gesture, Happy New Year! Happy traveling!


It is certainly a nice gesture that folks like Trainut, Jim, and others who have gone this route. Thank you all for sharing and putting these passes to good use.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 1, 2010)

Trainut said:


> I have 2 single day passes to Club Acela, and 1 One Class Upgrade coupons. They expire2/28/2010. I would like to give them away to anyone who will use them.
> 
> Send me a PM and I will send them to the first one that contacts me, but please use them.
> 
> Trainut


Pick me,  Pick me,  Pick me.  From the movie Shrek


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2010)

As a lucky recipient of one of these, I want to publicly thank the Trainut! Very, very nice gesture.


----------



## Trainut (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks to all that responded. All coupons have been sent out.

I wish I would have had more.

Everyone have a Happy New Year, and travel by train.

Trainut


----------



## mucomix (Jan 3, 2010)

I have about the same offer if you can use them PM me and I will mail them out. I assume any one could use them they came to me with the Select mailing. 3 1 class up grade and

3 Single day Club Acela or 10%. , I have sent a PM to Long train running he has first choice. He gave me a hand up on Smug Mug.

I saw this the other day and thought it was a good idea. I will not use them and for little more than nothing I may be able to show someone a good time.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 3, 2010)

At the last Boston Gathering, Chris was kind enuff to drop a "one class upgrade" on me, and I used it for First Class on the Acela from PVD to BWI, thanks again!

It's a GREAT thing to do, if you won't be using yourself.


----------



## Mike (Jan 4, 2010)

mucomix said:


> I have about the same offer if you can use them PM me and I will mail them out. I assume any one could use them they came to me with the Select mailing. 3 1 class up grade and 3 Single day Club Acela or 10%. , I have sent a PM to Long train running he has first choice. He gave me a hand up on Smug Mug.
> 
> I saw this the other day and thought it was a good idea. I will not use them and for little more than nothing I may be able to show someone a good time.



If anyone has an upgrade coupon available. I'd be happy to get it


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike said:


> mucomix said:
> 
> 
> > I have about the same offer if you can use them PM me and I will mail them out. I assume any one could use them they came to me with the Select mailing. 3 1 class up grade and 3 Single day Club Acela or 10%. , I have sent a PM to Long train running he has first choice. He gave me a hand up on Smug Mug.
> ...


If anyone has a single day club acela pass they are not going to use I could really use it. For my trip in Feb. Can't go first class this trip to chi. Pleeeeeeeeease  Thanks


----------



## mucomix (Jan 4, 2010)

They are all gone. Make use of them and have a good time.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 12, 2010)

mucomix said:


> They are all gone. Make use of them and have a good time.


Thanks for the original post.  Two people have come to my rescue  . Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2010)

I got mine in the mail today, thanks again!!!!


----------



## hessjm (Jan 15, 2010)

Going through my files I find that I have 6 one hour and 4 forty-eight hour 1 class upgrades (exp. 2-28-10) that I will never use. PM me your info, and I'll mail them out, it would be a shame for them to go to waste.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 18, 2010)

hessjm said:


> Going through my files I find that I have 6 one hour and 4 forty-eight hour 1 class upgrades (exp. 2-28-10) that I will never use. PM me your info, and I'll mail them out, it would be a shame for them to go to waste.


what is a forty eight hour upgrade?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> what is a forty eight hour upgrade?


A 48-hour upgrade is an upgrade for the Acela where you can upgrade from AE Business Class to AE First up to 48 hours prior to departure!  Otherwise, it is only 1 hour prior to departure.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 18, 2010)

To expand a bit futher, Select Plus members are given 48 hour coupons to use, which increases the odds that they will get the free upgrade. Select members and those who buy upgrades using points on the AGR site get the 1 hour coupon, which means that a seat still need to be unsold one hour before departure in order for you to use the coupon.


----------



## TransitRider (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, I would love to have these coupons


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 21, 2010)

TransitRider said:


> Wow, I would love to have these coupons


I think it is really great  that you guys are willing to share with others so that these upgrade don't go to waste. Thanks again to the guys that sent me the club acela passes  .


----------



## CJK (Apr 2, 2010)

I was just googling for a Free Upgrade coupon and found your discussion. I am taking my 13 year old on our first Train Adventure in mid April. Not much time I know. I'm trying to figure out how to get 2 or 4 free upgrade coupons, because we will be traveling at night and the sleeper cars are full or not availble on 2 of the nights. I did accumulate some points but not nearly enough for the 10,000 needed for the 5 upgrade coupons.

Does anyone have any to sell, trade, whatever? Also I've seen some on ebay but wonder can I used upgrade passes with other people's names and member number's on them.

Any advice for traveling would be helpful.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2010)

CJK said:


> I was just googling for a Free Upgrade coupon and found your discussion. I am taking my 13 year old on our first Train Adventure in mid April. Not much time I know. I'm trying to figure out how to get 2 or 4 free upgrade coupons, because we will be traveling at night and the sleeper cars are full or not availble on 2 of the nights. I did accumulate some points but not nearly enough for the 10,000 needed for the 5 upgrade coupons.
> Does anyone have any to sell, trade, whatever? Also I've seen some on ebay but wonder can I used upgrade passes with other people's names and member number's on them.
> 
> Any advice for traveling would be helpful.


Just to warn you that since you said that you will be traveling at night, I assume you want to upgrade to a sleeper. These coupons are only good to upgrade from regular coach to business class (and the only overnight train I'm aware of with BC is #66 & #67 in the northeast) or from Acela Business Class to Acela First! *THEY CAN NOT BE USED TO UPGRADE TO A SLEEPER! * 

And even though the member's name and number are printed on them, they say they are transferrable. However it is against the T&C to sell or buy them! 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## CJK (Apr 5, 2010)

Trainut said:


> I have 2 single day passes to Club Acela, and 1 One Class Upgrade coupons. They expire2/28/2010. I would like to give them away to anyone who will use them.
> 
> Send me a PM and I will send them to the first one that contacts me, but please use them.
> 
> Trainut



I just bought points so i could get some upgrade coupons. I do not need all 5.

I just ordered today so I don't know how long it will take to get here, but if anyone needs this just let me know.


----------



## CJK (Apr 5, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> CJK said:
> 
> 
> > I was just googling for a Free Upgrade coupon and found your discussion. I am taking my 13 year old on our first Train Adventure in mid April. Not much time I know. I'm trying to figure out how to get 2 or 4 free upgrade coupons, because we will be traveling at night and the sleeper cars are full or not availble on 2 of the nights. I did accumulate some points but not nearly enough for the 10,000 needed for the 5 upgrade coupons.
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I was only hoping to upgrade to business class as I know no sleepers are available on the DC to Boston leg. I figured it would be easier to sleep there. I ended up purchasing points after much fretting...and ordering the 5 upgrade coupons (which is still risky, they may not get here in time for the trip, or there may be no seats left in Business)

I will have one left over. But you say I can't sell it eh?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 5, 2010)

CJK said:


> If you would like to buy one, I have one extra for $50.


You should read the post above your first one.



the_traveler said:


> And even though the member's name and number are printed on them, they say they are transferrable. *However it is against the T&C to sell or buy them!*


So, yes. I'd advice not selling them, lest they cancel your account.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryan said:


> CJK said:
> 
> 
> > If you would like to buy one, I have one extra for $50.
> ...


And AGR would cancel your account - along with the 5K, 20K, 50K or 200K points that are in it at the time!

Plus it's very possible that your account on AU would be closed for violating the rules against buying or selling points or awards! You can *GIVE AWAY* passes or awards for free, but you can't *SELL* them!


----------

